# Another Sob



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

looking at a SOB...again.








Dutchmen 26S-DSL...
Click here for plan and pix

That is to a link for Four Winds camper. They are affiliated with Dutchmen in some way. dunno, but the floorplan is exactly the same. 
Like the double bunk, LOOOOVE having a sink outside the bathroom instead of inside, lots of counter room. like the amount of counterspace and layout in a 29foot total tow length. High ceilings, skylite over shower..
HATE it's not an OB. Hate not having the outside stove/sink. really really hate that.
But, we need more room, and I don't want to tow a huge camper around. It's actually only 26 feet, but the total length is 29. The 21 is 22 feet tow. So, that's 7 more feet. Not too bad, I don't guess....LOL.
Dunno, just looking still.
Whatchall think bout THAT SOB???
Mark


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just my opinion.......... I like the smooth outside of Outback for varies reasons and I couldn't do without couch.

Lori


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting layout, but honestly I don't see any real advantage over a 25RS-S. The walk around bed is nice, but all things considered, I would stick with the Outback. For what it's worth.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

If I was going for my PERFECT TT or 5'er, the kitchen would be in the back. JMO. Otherwise, I like it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You have the truck, just get a big bumper pull, or 5er and be done with it!









If you like the plan, I think several brands have a very similar layout available!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't sell yourself short. You will just end up buying a bigger camper. The cycle never ends.

JMHO,

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Now, remember, this is only my opinion, and you asked........

I don't like the exterior at all. Smooth fiberglass makes for such a nicer looking TT.

No couch? Where do you plan on sitting? On the dinette? That's most uncomfortable for watching tv and sitting and talking with the family.

No outside camp stove?

I think you're selling yourself short.

Just what are you looking for?







You've got a 3/4 ton pickup. DO NOT settle! To me, this looks like a step down from the Outback. But, hey, you get what YOU want. You have to live with your decision, not us.

But, that's only my two cents. But, for me, I'd keep looking.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I tend to agree with others here. Yes, I'm pro Outback but I am not antiSOB or ASOB.

I would like to have a separate bedroom with walk around bed. Other than that, I think you're giving up too many things including the smooth finish, outside cookstove (which you seem to like), maybe a bike door, and the couch.

Also, what size are the holding tanks? This came into my decision to get the Outback. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Visit My WebsiteTry this!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008-OUTBACK-30QBHSLE-Travel-Trailer-BID-ON-IT-YOU-WIN_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ50063QQihZ006QQitemZ160160358380QQrdZ1QQsspagenam
ZWDVW


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm diggin it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

lori26 said:


> Just my opinion.......... I like the smooth outside of Outback for varies reasons and I couldn't do without couch.
> 
> Lori


actually the ruffle side has a higher insurance premium then the smooth sides like the Outbackers do - due to hail damage potential... smooth sides like the OUTBACKS actually suffer less damage during hail storms then do ruffled sides -- plus they look better ...


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have horrible nightmares about my teenage years having to wax a camper with that ridged siding! Smooth siding much MUCH easier to maintain.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok....here are some thoughts.
-I've not walked thru this unit yet. Never saw it. But, the floorplan is perfect for us. 
-The couch. Yea, I don't like that part. The couch is there and it "appears" small. That said, our couch we have in the 21 is pretty durn small itself and hasn't given us a problem. What I DO like about the couch is that it has that small table to sit in front of it. I like that a lot.
-The outside. Yea, I like the fiberglass outside of the OB. I love it. Truth is, I don't wash mine regularly, so, that part may not be as big a concern as for some of you who keep your camper a lil more "hygienically appealing" on the outside than me.








Yea, the outside of the fiberglass even looks classier, and I would miss that. 
-The cookstove, yea, that sucks. What sucks worse than loosing the outside cookstove is Outback's assumption that we will always be content with the current floorplans and take our loyalty for granted. Sorry if that stepped on some toes, but in the past two years since I have had our beloved Outback, all they have done to improve the plans is to eliminate storage in the 21 and that was just plain stoooopid. But, I will miss the sink and outside work surface.
-I love the look of the Outback's sleek design on the outside. I love the propane/battery cover. 
Now..all of those loyalities aside, I have a need to stay current with my familiy's needs. 
WE NEED MORE ROOM!
-The 25 RSS is a great model, indeed. But, my wife is so frustratingly tired of crawling OVER me in the nite or the am. I have to lay on the outside because I'm 6'3 and some, inches tall. I have to let my feet hang over into the dinette. My wife hates also not being able to walk around the bed to make it up in the am. 
We want a double sized bunk and a single bunk for our kids. The kids bunks are perfect. 
We LOVE the countertop room in the kitchen. We love having the sink on the outside of the bathroom; especially with kids gettin ready for bed. 
As for storage, we it appears like it is loaded with lots of cabinets/storage space. We love the laundry hamper that goes to the outside drawer. 
I've already spoken why we love the walk around bed.
So, as I've said, I have not walked thru it. A dealer in Memphis has made me a wonderful, very good trade difference. I have been in one Dutchmen that has great fit/finish. Fit and finish is very important. When we went inside the OB, we kept saying, "it's not the OB", so that's why we went with the OB>
However, now, our needs have changed and we need more.
I don't want a fiver (I like my truckbed open for bikes, firewood,stuff), and I certainly don't want to tow anything long. This one is 29. That's plenty for me to still have control to make impromptu turns, diesel pump fights, and swing into a McDonalds. 
I have to admit, I get excited to think I could sleep all night stretched out, get up without waking the wife, have more room in the kitchen counter, the kids have their own area, I can stand up tall in the shower, we have room to have friends over for a visit and play Sequence and not feel too scrouged for space, and I don't have to pull around a huge camper.

We'll have to see how it looks when I go to Memphis and see it. Things look good on paper/online, but don't look or feel good in person. 
Despite all of these lofty dreams, I reserve the right to







the whole idea once I get in it. LOL.
Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I too think you should continue to look,not rule this out by any means but we have walked thru many models and you should get the most bang (space for you and the kids and counter space ...etc) you can. Like other said, you have the truck...I really think there is a trailer for you somewhere with a better floor plan and a couch to boot. Too bad you don't want much longer. The 32 bhds is awesome! we were in one. The kids would have an entire ROOM to themselves. The only thing that would make that model more perfect is if the doors were hard doors not accordian or curtain. Keep looking before you committ,there are soooo many floor plans! good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The Camp stove shouldn't be a concern. Took me about 5 seconds to get over that as it has only one decent sized burner.

With your truck I would be thinking 5'er, even a smaller one. The higher ceilings really leave you far less cramped on the longer trips and as a 5'er owner the walk around queen bed is a huge upgrade from the pullout back bed.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, since so many of you have you hands on the pulse of this camper world.
Wanted:
TOTAL tow length of 29' or less.
Fiberglass exterior
walk around queen bed.
ONLY two bunks, bottom double size
tall ceilings, skylite over tub.
TT only, I want to keep my bed open and available.
SLIDE for living area is MUST...

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

something like this?

http://keystone-outback.com/index.html?pag...S&year=2006


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Length 30' 8


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark you are going to be hard pressed to find much of anything with a walk around queen, bunks, dinette & couch under 30 in a bumper pull, and if you do check to see that the couch isn't a big chair. Its a lot of weight and items to pack in. I do think that if you would go to 30' and a bit you can find a number of trailers (I found a dozen in a quick search), now if you would go with a 5er you can get all that under 30'. Good luck, remember shopping is half the fun!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

My opinion I would shop around some more. My parents have a queen bedroom very similar and they aren't very happy with it. The bed Isn't trully walk around and you only have a little space on each side for changing since the batroom is in the rear. We went with the 27rsds because of the queen bedroom and batroom together which allows you take a shower/bath get out and change or just go to bed. Our son loves the rear queen bed and can't wait until his brother is old enough to join him. There are many great manufactures and models out there so don't buy until you have taken a glance at as many as you can find and sure you found the right one.

Scott


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I did some quick searching and found the Rockwood 2501SS. There is also the same floorplan by Flagstaff, which I think someone else here on this forum was looking at before. The Rockwood has white cupboards as an option and comes in at 27'1". These 2 were the only ones I could find in that length. If you allowed up to 30'6" length, there would be a lot more options. Hope this helps.

Edit: I found one more. The Topaz 282sf by Triple E. It comes in at 28'9". Here's the Specs Link. Personally, I like this floor plan better than the other two I listed.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the look of that Topaz, and the floorplan but I don't see many dealers. dunno bout that. Not sure, I haven't walked in that Dutchmen yet. It appears those who like them love em, those who've had probs with them hate them. I have two friends who've owned Dutchmen. ONe has had leak problems, but he had recieved a recall to have the roof replaced, but said he thought he'd just patch it if it leaked. Soon, the leak was really bad and years out of the recall and he was stuck. His dealer was 300 miles away. 
The other friend hasn't had any problems with theirs and like it a lot.

Kind of goes back to my Jayco experience. IT"S THE NUMBER ONE SELLING CAMPER IN THE USA..bla bla bla. Yea, our new 05, had warped counters, a leak in the roof, a HOLE In the roof that took 6 months to have a new one made and shipped and then it was too short and Jayco tech support told our dealer to STTTRETCH that top. ?? HUH? IT got ugly. But we reached an agreement.
Point is that there are good and bad campers no matter what brand.
I am looking, I like the 27RSDS really. But our kids are 11 boy and 14 girl. Ain't NO way they'd sleep in the same bed. LOL and wife says she wants bunks where they won't have to make up that slide out bed again and all the rigamaroo she goes thru now to get it made up. 
Yea, searching is 1/2 the fun. It's fun looking. I have to say I would like to stick a fork in this and get one for the camping this fall.
Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

It appears you are dead set against buying anything with even the slightest hint of "size/length." And it appears the biggest concern is your walk around bed.

For that one option, where all you do is sleep a few nights a year, you are going to give up all the things you like. Did you read your own post.....?



> The couch. Yea, I don't like that part.





> The outside. Yea, I like the fiberglass outside of the OB. I love it





> The cookstove, yea, that sucks





> I love the look of the Outback's sleek design on the outside





> But, I will miss the sink and outside work surface


Sounds to me you're giving up quite a bit for that "walk around bed."

BTW, My walk around bed it exactly the opposite. I have to crawl up on it to make it, too.

Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, I did read my own post. many times, it allowed me to see one common thread among my interest:
All of the things I would miss are OUTSIDE the camper.
It allowed me to see that at this point in my life, looking for a more functional unit for my family is more important to me than the appearance. That is except for the outside sink...I would miss that.
It is an interesting dilemma, for sure. New doors are opened; literally.








And as to the length, yes, I am dog headed bout that for a reason: 
We do very little just sitting around the campfire, although that's all we did this last weekend at Pickwick Dam. LOL.
I vividly remember on our 6487.3 mile trip outwest probably 30 or 40 times, I thought/said to wife..." I am SOOO glad I don't have one of those big units" (won't hear a guy say that too often. LOL) Maneuvering around gas pumps, driving under the awning at Las Vegas Flaming. What WOULD I have done in that parking lot situation??? (for those of you who read that blog and remember) 
I know I'm capable of doing it, I just like having more choices and control and one has to set a limit on tow length and stand on it, or you get talked into pulling a 41 footer VERRRY quick when they strike you a deal on a leftover 06 model. Then you get it, it's all cool, you look good, then you run outta diesel. There is one diesel pump open and the factory just let out close to the service station. There you are like Lucy and Ricky with a HOUSE behind you trying to get filled up. If that's what you wanted, your good to go. But..that's not for me, not when I can choose a shorter model and have more control over my camping/travelling experience.
So, I hope that explains it. I value and respect fellow campers opinions and choices. We all have different reasons for liking and wanting what we are seeking...and those are mine. 
I have to find the right "fit" for my family. 
I guess the biggest thing is I like to make wise choises in my life and not knee-jerk. Look at ALL my opportunites.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campntn said:


> Yes, I did read my own post. many times, it allowed me to see one common thread among my interest:
> All of the things I would miss are OUTSIDE the camper.
> It allowed me to see that at this point in my life, looking for a more functional unit for my family is more important to me than the appearance. That is except for the outside sink...I would miss that.
> It is an interesting dilemma, for sure. New doors are opened; literally.
> ...


You obviousely have a mind set on whay you want and that really is what it's alll about! you many step inside the tt and say WOW! YEs this is it!or NO, it sure is different in person. You'll know after you go thru it.We had a dealer show to elongate the mattress without buying longer mattress ,he showed how to place pillows or a* long cushion* between the head of the bed and the head board to added a few inches, I suppose someone with creativity could come up with something that is comfortable.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm following this thread with interest as we'd also like a walk around bed but don't want to get something to big with my Yukon XL. I think someone on here recently purchased Rockwood / Flagstaff similar to the ones posted by Jetlane. There's too many things I would miss about my Outback though. It just shows that buying a trailer is having to accept the items that you don't want more than getting what you do.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

campntn said:


> Ok, since so many of you have you hands on the pulse of this camper world.
> Wanted:
> TOTAL tow length of 29' or less.
> Fiberglass exterior
> ...


Ok, that's too tough for me. There are a LOT of nice ones out there between 30 and 31' It is longer though.... I wouldn't worry about gas pumps with a 30'er. Something will always give














...

Good luck with the search!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I found the new camper for you.

Thor Wave 29BHS


----------

